# Buying a new compound



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Going to BPS this weekend to handle some bows. I'm going in openminded but have narrowed it down to about 3. I am currently shooting an older (second hand) PSE Nova that shoots good for the age. I just want something smoother,quieter,faster,etc. Most companies offer ready to shoot packages but I'm not sure about the whisker or Hostage rests that come with them. Would rather try a drop away so I don't lose arrow speed.Do the cable stops make a huge difference with vibe and noise and are they worth the extra $ as they are only on the middle and high end bows?May buy a bare bow and build it up yhe way I want it. So far I'm considering the Readhead Kronik, Diamond Outlaw and the PSE Brute. I will probably get the one that feels right.Just wanted some input from you guys.


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

you will get more for your dollar if you purchase the ready to shoot package. i think i would go to the store and shoot them all, then buy the one i like on line


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

The cincy store was pretty low on stock in the bow department last Friday, but some of the stuff they had was marked down a little.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

The diamond outlaw is a good bow that will be the next bow I buy....Those string stoppers cut down alot on the vibration and the noise I put one on my bow the beginning of the season and like it a lot. Shoot a bow with one on it and one without it and you will see the difference. Goodluck hope you find a good bow


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i cant stand whisker biskets, yet i have a buddy that wont shoot anything else. i used the NAP 360 for a long time, its fool proof and i still use it on my cheetah for shooting frogs. but ive went thru my share of rest, LOTS of rest over a few years time and i now have a ripcord code red and will never use another rest for deer hunting. as for the bows, find what you like and what feels good to shoot. i assume theres a range there and you can shoot before you buy? good luck on your quest, it can get very confusing im not a fan of the bow packages (they are probably your best value) because i like to tinker and get what i like, not what some company thinks i will like. if youre looking for a bow, rest or sights check ebay or archerytalk.com theres always deals on both of those sites on archery equiptment. cable suspressors do work, check out some of the videos on youtube.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with ezbite , whisker bisquits are the biggest p.o.s in my opinion . Yet they come with most ready to shoot packages at most places such as BPS . W.B do nothing but tear up vanes over time and interfere with arrow flight . I have talked soooo many people out of using a whisker bisquit over the years and they have all got much better results with their bow . I shot the NAP 2100 drop away and loved it , it retails for $ 55 give or take . With my new hoyt I bought this year I got a QAD HD bone collector drop away this one retails for $115-$120 . It all depends on how deep your pocket is , there are many good drop aways at reasonable prices now a days . Such as ez bite said the Rip Cord (Code Red) is another great rest in the $90-$100 range . They all work good , now just pick the one that you like . Good Luck !


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

davycrockett said:


> Going to BPS this weekend to handle some bows.


davycrockett,
You will be money ahead to go on up to Cabelas. Plus, they have a better selection too. 



davycrockett said:


> I just want something smoother,quieter,faster,etc. Most companies offer ready to shoot packages but...


* Shoot packages are "ok" for a starter bow, but you've been at it a while and would be better served with purchasing a bare bow and adding the accessories you want as you go.
* Drop-away rests (with a containment feature) will give you the best arrow flight...with any fletching and/or broadhead. QAD is just one of many rests that will get the job done.
* Single cam bows with parallel limbs seem to have the best of both worlds...quiet and smooth. Draw cycles vary from brand to brand, as well as model to model.



davycrockett said:


> I will probably get the one that feels right.


* That's the ONLY way to shop for a bow. I've had 3 or 4 bow brands/models in mind, before going to a store and after I got there and physically put my hands on several bows...would completely change my mind about what I liked/wanted. 
* I had Hoyt, Bowtech and PSE in mind, before putting my hands on several bows, at Cabelas...and shooting them too. I ended up walking out with a Martin Cheetah. The Cheetah and the Bengal are the same, except the riser is shorter on the Cheetah...making it a 30" axle to axle. Since I'd never owned a short axled bow, that's the one I purchased...after shooting it.
I'm very happy with my choice, as I've killed a lot of deer with it and done very well in some 3D shoots. 

* Archery is full of personal choices and that's what attracts so many to it. 

Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

Shoot all the bows you can and you'll know which one is right for you by the feel in your hand. As far as rest I tried the new Trophy Ridge Revolution this year and it is one of the best rest I have ever shot. You can pick them up cheap at archerytalk also. The 2nd. one I got for $40. I shoot a PSE Bowmadness and a Diamond Stud.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Working at a sporting goods store, I have shot most brands. The Diamond Outlaw is a decent bow for the money, but has a very hard roll over. The PSE bowmadness is much smoother and all around a much better bow. If you really want to shoot a nice bow find a shop that has Quest bows by G5. They are by far the smoothest bows I have shot.
I'm not sure how anyone can complain about a whisker biscuit, I have had the same one on 2 different bows and have had ZERO problems with any fletching issues and no speed problems. I can't see any rest being any more practical in a hunting situation. And as far as accuracy goes, I can put 6 arrows touching at 50 yards with it.

Shoot as many bows as you can and try to get them set up as close to the same as possible(stabilizer,string stop,draw weight,draw length ). After you narrow it down to a few, shoot them with your eyes closed so you can concentrate on how they truly feel.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Wouldn't trade my whisker biscut for any other rest. The only problem i have ever had is it's hard on fletching. I refletched with blazer vanes and they're still standing strong. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Do yourself a favor a stay away from cabelas or bass pro. Hit the small archery shops. Shoot a bunch of different bows and find one you really like. You may pay a little bit more at the small shops but the people there will usually treat you much better and also usually know much more than the people at the big box store.

As for whisker biscuits. You lose on average 2 fps ibo with a biscuit, big deal. If your bow is tuned right it won't destroy fletching either. I've shot a ton of rests and nothing is more practical than the biscuit. As for drop aways my favorite has been the ripcord. I should have never stopped shooting that rest.

Archerytalk.com has a ton of used bows on the forums. Used is the way to go. Bows lose their value so fast. Hell I'm selling my bow I got brand new from the factory in April 2011 and has barely been shot for almost half the retail price

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. My wife and I are hitting Bass Pro, Cabelas, and Gander on Sat. so hopefully Iwill find a setup. Probably goin with a bare bow and building it up with the accesories I want(better quality). Set a limit of $700 so I hope to get everything.I've always had hand me down bows(3) so I am wanting a NEW bow fitted for me. Ought to be an adventure!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

davycrockett said:


> Set a limit of $700 so I hope to get everything. Ought to be an adventure!


davycrockett,
I'm sure it will be an adventure...and a good one too.  Using a limit of $700, you should be well within that amount to get everything you want.

Let us know what you end up with, when you get all your stuff back home. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with jamesbalog to hit the smaller shops versus hitting basspro or cabelas . Even gander mt. for that fact , this is just my opinion . Please take it with a grain of salt , in all my years of going to sporting good retail stores I have found that MOST people but not all of them that work at such stores as these dont have a clue about guns , bows , etc . To this day I have not and will not take my bow to any place but to a dedicated bow shop . Yes they can be a little more expensive , but to me it is worth its weight in gold to have someone I can have 110% faith in to lead me in the right direction when purchasing , and setting up my archery equipment . 

For example : I purchased a used bow online this year from a gentlemen that bought it a local bow shop in my area . The bow was only shot 20 times or so and he decided he didnt want it . So after I bought it I was having some problems getting it set up exactly to my likings . So I took it to the original shop where it was bought a few months before I purchased and told them the scenario . They were more than happy to help me out with it , actually the one guy spent over two hours with me going over the bow , shooting technique , cam timing , pretty much answered every question I had and solved all my issues I had . I was charged for some range time and bought a few arrows . But overall I have had bad experiences with local retail stores , and great experiences with the small local bow shops . Just my two cents , hope it helps , and good luck !


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'f your going to look at the Readhead Kronik Then look at the Redhead TOXIC (It's a diamond Stud) it is a much better bow. Smooth shooting descent speed's. Sometimes they will work with you on the package. 

I bought a NAP Apache dropaway and love it. I also loved the price $50. I shoot every week indoors sometimes twice a week when the weather is bad and shoot out side when the weather is good. My point is it get's used and It has never let me down..


Oh yea, you don't lose speed shooting a whisker biscuit This comes from a PSE pro staffer. If it is 2ft I would beleive it. He said that they have run test after test with Slow motion cams and all that..

The capture rest will ware down after so many shots changing where you hit. They are 10 bucks for replacements. I switched to the Apache after 2 sets of brushes...


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, after a trip to BPS, Gander and Cabelas I ended up going with BPS. Gander's selection was small, and Cabelas archery techs were pathetic, they could have cared less if they sold me a bow. Craig and Mark at Bass Pro were excellent. Craig really worked with me shooting and setting up. Great guys! Shot an Outlaw, and PSE stinger. Wanted to shoot a Brute X but they haven't been released to the dealers yet. Ended up with the Diamond Outlaw. There is a somewhat agressive rollover but it felt right after nocking the first arrow. This thing screams! Was handling a Bear Mauler but didn't shoot it. It was $100 more. Bow is set @ 27.5 DL and 65#. Stayed with the ROK package accessories that come with it other than the Hostage rest. Had a QAD Ultra Rest drop away put on. Also added a sight light with a rheostat. Paired the bow with a doz. Easton Carbon ST Excels. Can't wait to get out tommorow and start flinging arrows! Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

davycrockett,
Congradulations on your purchase! 

Get all your equipment dialed in and ready to shoot. Perhaps we'll run into each other at the Leipsic Fish & Game Club for some good 3D shoots. There shoot schedule starts in April. 

I'm in Lima and travel to 3D shoots all over the N.W. Ohio area.
* Findlay has 2 clubs...Field & Stream and U.C.O.A.
* Upper Sandusky has 1 club.
* Pemberville used to have one called Black Swamp, but I've not been there in a while, so I don't know if it's still up and running.
* Toledo/Michigan has several clubs:
-Toledo: Adam's Conservation and Mudjaw.
-Michigan: Tomahawk in Temperance, Dundee, Monroe Rod & Gun Club and Adrian.
* Wildwood in Delta, Ohio (east of Maumee on Rt. 2).
* Allen County Archers, in Spencerville, Ohio.
* Logan County Conservation, in Bellefontain, Ohio.
* Shelby Fish & Game, in Sidney, Ohio.

Also, Columbus Grove has an archery club that has an indoor range. If you're interested I can make some calls and get more details. I've shot there before and it's nice...goes out to 30 yards too.

Bowhunter57


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Bowhunter57, sent you PM.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

davycrockett,
I found the info on the Columbus Grove archery club. There's some good guys there! 
http://ohioarchery.org/oaa/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=124

Bowhunter57


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You can't beat a Diamond in my opinion...... That is a great looking bow... What did it run you? $550



I am getting ready to buy a Bow tech destroyer 340. I here it is a good bow.. We will see...


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Wildman, the price at BPS was $550 for the RAK package. They price matched Cabela's $499 price though. By the time I upgraded to a dropaway rest, a dozen arrows, and other misc. crap my bill was over $700. What does the Destroyer 340 run? Just curious. Considered going with Bowtech but don't know of any dealers close. I'm hoping to get some shooting in tommorow as the temps are supposed to warm up and the damn wind isn't suppose to be rippin. I'm pumped about the bow!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought the Destroyer 340. It was used but in Ex condition. with stuff on it. I got it for $550. I already have everything else....


----------

